# Hong Kong Is the Test For Supression of FREEDOM As CHINA Runs Out Of US DOLLARS !!!



## nononono (Aug 11, 2019)

*What's happening RIGHT NOW in Hong Kong is what will happen*
*in China when the Country runs out of US Currency to pay it's bills....*

*Just look at these videos and you will see what will happen in Main Land China when the US Dollars run out......*
*The Youth will revolt....!*
*Don't believe the Main Stream Media, the Youth have experienced/tasted*
*FREEDOM and no one who's experienced/tasted it wants to readily give it up !*

*CNN and MSNBC are " Global News Agencies " with a vested interest in keeping the status quo....in other words ...Doing their level best at *
*dis information to the Global Public...!*












*This is EXACTLY why the Globalists HATE Our President Donald J. Trump....*
*He has exposed the WORLD to the underbelly of the Filthy Rotten Scum*
*who have tried to tamp down the Word " FREEDOM " .....!!!!!*


----------



## nononono (Aug 11, 2019)

Kyle Bass *✔*  @Jkylebass 

 
chinese army has invaded HK. The PLA is working hand-in-hand 
with the HK police to brutalize the protestors. 
They arrived August 1st and continue to multiply in
numbers...US Travel advisory in HK. #pigs #china #HK




 Kyle Bass *✔*  @Jkylebass 

 
In Hong Kong, carrie lam(b) cheng yuet ngor has authorized lethal 
force against kids protesting for democracy and freedom.
But here in the US, our president continues to think HK is 
“sufficiently autonomous”. Shooting at point blank. 












 Kyle Bass *✔*  @Jkylebass 

 
carrie lam(b) cheng yuet-ngor and xi have no respect for human life. 
Excessive force that pigs encourage against young students 
protesting for freedom and democracy. 
Trump - Where are you? @realDonaldTrump 
Absolutely disgusting. #china #hk #HKexit


----------



## nononono (Aug 11, 2019)

*Today....
*


----------



## nononono (Aug 11, 2019)

*Today......!*

*



*


----------



## nononono (Aug 11, 2019)

*Today......!*

*



*


----------



## nononono (Aug 11, 2019)

*TODAY .............!!!!*


*



*


----------



## nononono (Aug 11, 2019)

*China will do EVERYTHING in their POWER to suppress *
*the spread of FREEDOM to Mainland China.....!!!!!*


----------



## nononono (Aug 11, 2019)

*THIS IS GOING ON RIGHT NOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Wait till the videos surface of MASS shootings of CIVILIANS by *
*Chinese Troops !!!!!*

*You still want to Buy Products made in China.....Hmmmmm!!!!!!*

*



*


----------



## nononono (Aug 11, 2019)

*Today.....!*

*



*


----------



## nononono (Aug 13, 2019)

*China had a Crappy Image before.....Now the Thuggery is out in the OPEN for the*
*WHOLE WORLD STAGE TO SEE ...!*


----------



## nononono (Aug 13, 2019)

*Imagine That !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*




*

*Flying the American Flag for FREEDOM in Hong Kong that *
*the Dirt Bag 2019 US Women's National Soccer Team desecrated*
*and US NFL Players disrespected thru the National Anthem..!*


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 13, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Flying the American Flag for FREEDOM in Hong Kong that*
> *the Dirt Bag 2019 US Women's National Soccer Team desecrated*
> *and US NFL Players disrespected thru the National Anthem..!*


----------



## nononono (Aug 13, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 5204


*What else can you expect from the Forum Perv who*
*Idolizes Andy Kaufman's character Tony Clifton and the *
*deviant actions taken by the Man who made a cheap career *
*out of portraying Kaufman's character " Tony Clifton...!*


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 13, 2019)

nononono said:


> *What else can you expect from the Forum Perv who*
> *Idolizes Andy Kaufman's character Tony Clifton and the *
> *deviant actions taken by the Man who made a cheap career *
> *out of portraying Kaufman's character " Tony Clifton...!*


So I finally lifted a finger to figure out who these people are that you have been going on about for so long now.  

A long dead actor and a strange fake character he played.  How old are you to come up with so ancient a reference anyway?

What I can’t make any sense of is the “Bob” references.  Is Bob another character they invented?

Anyway, good luck with all your conspiracy stuff.  I’m sure you’ll find that truth you’re always going on about.


----------



## nononono (Aug 14, 2019)

QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 281360, member: 2987"

So I finally lifted a finger to figure out who these
people are that you have been going on about for so long now.

A long dead actor and a strange fake character he played. 

How old are you to come up with so ancient a reference anyway?
*Younger *
*Smarter*
*and much more aware than you Bob....*

What I can’t make any sense of is the “Bob” references. 

Is Bob another character they *** invented?
** You*

Anyway, good luck with all your conspiracy stuff. 

I’m sure you’ll find that truth you’re always going on about.
*I already have....!*

/QUOTE

*Good riddance.......Flush and Wipe while ur at it.*
*The TP goes in the Toilet Bob, not the trash can....!*


----------



## justified (Aug 14, 2019)

nononono said:


> *What's happening RIGHT NOW in Hong Kong is what will happen*
> *in China when the Country runs out of US Currency to pay it's bills....*
> 
> *Just look at these videos and you will see what will happen in Main Land China when the US Dollars run out......*
> ...


What exactly are you getting at here? Everyone knows that China is a thug, currency manipulator, human rights abuser, single power system that will kick you out of your house to build a road or a stadium, pay you nothing, and send you to a slum to die. What else is new? This is why we're losing the trade war to China - China does not play by the rules. Trump isn't smart enough to deal with a power of China, he's not even smart enough to to think past the next 5 minutes. China will bankrupt its people to win a trade war and keep the status quo. Trump doesn't have that power, though he wants it, and we'd still lose if he did.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 14, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Good riddance.......Flush and Wipe while ur at it.*
> *The TP goes in the Toilet Bob, not the trash can....!*


Goodness.  Such obsession with fecal matter.  Urine, scat, toilets, butts.  We in the psychiatrist game have a name for this.  Coprophilia.  A compulsive desire for sexual gratitude of the taste, smell and touch of fecal matter and urine.  

If you’ll provide your true name and contact information, I’m sure I can refer you to a psychiatrist professional in your area.  

Buck up!  There is hope.  We are all here to help.


----------



## nononono (Aug 14, 2019)

QUOTE="justified, post: 281458, member: 4613"

What exactly are you getting at here? 
*............................................*
Everyone knows that China is a thug, currency manipulator, 
human rights abuser, single power system that will kick you 
out of your house to build a road or a stadium, pay you nothing, 
and send you to a slum to die.
What else is new? 
*Your fake Stupidity or your REAL stupidity...*

This is why we're losing the trade war to China - China does not play by the rules. 
*Hey " Just a Fried Brain "....post some verifiable examples that states we*
*are Losing a Trade War with China...!*

Trump isn't smart enough to deal with a power of China,
*Au contraire........little forum Chihuahua...*

he's not even smart enough to to think past the next 5 minutes. 
*Smart enough to beat Hillary.*
*Smart enough to frustrate EVERY DEMOCRAT.*
*Smart enough to frustrate you " The Forum Imbecile ". *

China will bankrupt its people to win a trade war and keep the status quo. 
*They already are bankrupt, that's why you are either really STUPID or just *
*acting " Democrat " Stupid....!*

Trump doesn't have that power, though he wants it, and we'd still lose if he did.
*Really.....He DOES have the POWER and we are WINNING !*
*As  I pointed out elsewhere, you love displaying your ignorance....I might add..*
*most likely deliberate...because no one can be that stupid as you've presented*
*yourself...*





/QUOTE









*Worth posting...............again !*


----------



## nononono (Aug 14, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Goodness.  Such obsession with fecal matter.  Urine, scat, toilets, butts.  We in the psychiatrist game have a name for this.  Coprophilia.  A compulsive desire for sexual gratitude of the taste, smell and touch of fecal matter and urine.
> 
> If you’ll provide your true name and contact information, I’m sure I can refer you to a psychiatrist professional in your area.
> 
> Buck up!  There is hope.  We are all here to help.


----------



## nononono (Aug 19, 2019)

*PAY ATTENTION LIBERALS.......!*

*THIS IS GOING TO GET INTERESTING REAL QUICK !!!!*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 19, 2019)

justified said:


> What exactly are you getting at here? Everyone knows that China is a thug, currency manipulator, human rights abuser, single power system that will kick you out of your house to build a road or a stadium, pay you nothing, and send you to a slum to die. What else is new? This is why we're losing the trade war to China - China does not play by the rules. Trump isn't smart enough to deal with a power of China, he's not even smart enough to to think past the next 5 minutes. China will bankrupt its people to win a trade war and keep the status quo. Trump doesn't have that power, though he wants it, and we'd still lose if he did.


You spola boys keep saying that Trump isn’t smart enough.  Doesn’t say much about his opponents does it?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You spola boys keep saying that Trump isn’t smart enough.  Doesn’t say much about his opponents does it?


It says that they are winning at a game t said was easy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It says that they are winning at a game t said was easy.


And?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> And?


And, quit sitting there looking stupid.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And, quit sitting there looking stupid.


Looking at stupid.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Looking at stupid.


Mirror eh.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Mirror eh.


Gaffy eh?


----------



## nononono (Aug 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It says that they are winning at a game t said was easy.


*Let's see :

Your team is down 10 - 0
Your players can't keep their 
shoes tied.
Your team listens to the sidelines
instead of the Coach...
Your team uniforms send an appalling 
message ...
Your Coach wants to quit but you keep
paying him off....
Your players lack even that " First Touch "
just the two by four smash it mentality ....

Your in a bad bad way when you look at it *
*from the 20,000 foot perspective.....

But go ahead and keep doing the same thing
you've always done....Thug Tactics..

Yeah that will win over the General Public...!
*


----------

